

[ANN] Zeus IDE 3.97s Release - jussij
http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397s.html

======
jussij
The Zeus Version 3.97s has been released.

This version adds:

 _C# improvements_

 _C++ improvements_

 _Go gofmt improvements_

 _Go tags updated to version 1.21_

 _Upgraded Sqlite to 3.8.04.1_

 _DCD autocomplete for D language_

 _gocode autocomplete for Go language_

 _NOTE:_ Zeus is shareware, runs natively on the Windows platform and runs on
Linux using Wine.

 _Jussi Jumppanen_ _Author: Zeus IDE_

